# Gentoo Sources Kernel : Patch for reiserfs quota support?

## zephyr

I am trying to enable quota for my reiserfs partitions.  But when I reboot, I always get a error wrong fs type/too many mounted fs etc.  Is the gentoo sources patched for quota support for reiserfs systems?

----------

## rac

Could you mention exactly which kernel version you are using?  There are major fundamental differences between 2.4.19-gentoo-r7 and 2.4.19-gentoo-r9 - for example, -r7 uses a 2.4.18 base, and -r9 a 2.4.19 one.

----------

## zephyr

I was using 2.4.19-gentoo-r7 until yesterday when I upgraded straight to 2.4.19-gentoo-r9.  Both kernel versions produced the same "error".

I went over to reiserfs homepage and understand that there are certain patches that are needed for the kernel.  Just wondering if these patches are applied to the gentoo-sources, since the security guide uses reiserfs partitions with quota as examples (I am trying to figure out if I had done something wrong, or just that the kernel are not patched).

On a side note, how do I find out what patches are applied to the gentoo sources?

----------

## pH

I'd be interested if you were able to resolve this problem.  I also am trying to use quota with ReiserFS.. I am currently using 2.4.19-gentoo-r5 for a kernel (perhaps this is the problem?)  I am not getting the same error messages you are though, instead I am getting logged

 *Quote:*   

> reiserfs: Unrecognized mount option usrquota

 

I of course have quota compiled into the kernel (as well as reiserfs support)  I really would appreciate any insight into this problem  :Smile:   in case it makes a difference, I'm also including the line from my fstab:

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/hda3     /     reiserfs     noatime,notail,usrquota     0 0

 

----------

## pH

sorry to post 2 messages so quickly but I felt I should add that it appears quota is working correctly, I merely noticed this error since this is a new system I'm setting up for a server and am going through the logs making sure everything is 100% functional... is there a reason quota could be working and I'm just recieving a benign error?

----------

## zephyr

Hi,

Have you tried to check if the partitions get mounted? Try running a quotacheck and verify that the partitions are quota enabled.  BTW, I enabled both userquota,grpquota on those partitions.  I would be interested to know more if you have successfully got quota to work with gentoo-sources without further patching.

----------

## pH

 :Very Happy: 

Allright after much tinkering I was able to resolve the problem on my system.  Apparently, with most filesystems, the correct mount option is "usrquota" or "grpquota" however, using plain old "quota" got this working with reiserfs.  I just have a aquota.user (no intention yet of group quotas) but now userquota is enabled on the filesystem.  I am assuming if you have aquota.group in the root of the filesystem is will automagically enable for groups (?)  I'm including my line from /etc/fstab for further reference:

```
/dev/hda3    /    reiserfs     noatime,notail,quota     0 0
```

Good luck let me know how this works out for you

----------

## zephyr

I grabbed the quota patches from namesys.com and applied them to the Gentoo-2.4.19-r9 kernel sources.

enable quota in fstab eg,

/dev/sda6    /tmp reiserfs noatime,noexec,nosuid,usrquota,grpqouta  0 0

After rebooting, running quotacheck -avug and quotaon will indicate that quota is enabled and running.

----------

